# Sticky  Speakercraft AIM7 Two Fully Pivoting High Fidelity In-Ceiling Loudspeaker



## Reviews Bot

*Speakercraft AIM7 Two Fully Pivoting High Fidelity In-Ceiling Loudspeaker*

*Description:*
The SpeakerCraft tradition of innovative design, combined with one of the most extensive engineering efforts in this industry's history, has led to the creation of the patented AIM series of fully directional in-ceiling loudspeakers. Each model can be entirely pivoted towards the listener while remaining discretely recessed behind a flush-mounted grille. If listening position or tastes change, the speaker can be easily aimed in another direction with a simple push of the hand. Pivoting and Rotating 7" Resin Reinforced Fiberglass Cone WooferPivoting 1" Silk Dome TweeterTimbre-Matched to All Two Series SpeakersFront Mounted Treble Equalization SwitchThe AIM7 Series features fully pivoting woofers and independently pivoting tweeters, allowing the entire speaker to be aimed toward the listener. Speakercraft was the first company to introduce a pivoting speaker. They patented the design and will defend their right to be the only company to offer their dealers this superior technology.SpeakerCraft's AIM technology was first utilized in a 6" ceiling speaker. The ability to focus the sound toward the listening area was instantly recognized as a tremendous advantage and the popularity of these speakers once again confirmed the fact that SpeakerCraft is the industry leader.After years of dominating the in-ceiling category, our engineers revisited the original AIM series with the goal of squeezing even more performance out of the 6" format. The result of this effort is the AIM7 series.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*SpeakerCraft*EAN*0664254000782*Feature*Pivoting and Rotating 7" Resin Reinforced Fiberglass Cone Woofer
Pivoting 1" Silk Dome Tweeter
Front-Mounted Treble Equalization Switch
Power Handling: 5 - 125 Watts
Cut-Out Diameter: 8 1/4" (210 mm)*Item Height*5.13 inches*Item Length*5.13 inches*Item Width*9.88 inches*Label*Speakercraft*Manufacturer*Speakercraft*MPN*ASM82721*Package Height*6.1 inches*Package Length*11.7 inches*Package Weight*5.05 pounds*Package Width*11.7 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*ASM82721*ProductGroup*CE*ProductTypeName*CONSUMER_ELECTRONICS*Publisher*Speakercraft*SKU*SCRAIM7TWOU31*Studio*Speakercraft*Title*Speakercraft AIM7 Two Fully Pivoting High Fidelity In-Ceiling Loudspeaker*UPC*664254000782*UPCList - UPCListElement*664254000782*Item Weight*6 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*10*Model*ASM82721


----------

